# Disabled man needs help picking a smoker



## bloodbath (Jun 29, 2020)

I am totally disabled and am in a wheelchair or power chair. My arms function fine but have neck and back issues. I want to purchase a smoker, but I'm not sure what to get.

Here are the details:

I am thinking I *MIGHT* need a vertical smoker for the door opening horizontally rather than vertically (leverage).
I would prefer charcoal/wood over electric.
I need easy clean up.
I need as close to set and forget as I can get.
I will be cooking briskets and shoulder clods, most of the time.
I cook low and slow.
I want something that will last.
I absolutely want a great smoke ring
My budget is $500 max, preferably $400 if possible
I have been cooking briskets forever, as any native Texan should , and have a reputation for awesome briskets. Please help me find the right smoker.
Thank you, so much

PS. I hope I am in the correct forum.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 29, 2020)

I know of one person who was confined to a wheel chair and said that the Grilla pellet grill worked great for him.  He stated that it was easy to use and get around.  Just my $0.02

I hope you can find a unit to your liking.

JC


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 29, 2020)

Have you thought about a 26" Weber Kettle? They are easy to use, clean and will last a long time. 

Maybe something to consider. 

Chris


----------



## bloodbath (Jun 29, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I know of one person who was confined to a wheel chair and said that the Grilla pellet grill worked great for him.  He stated that it was easy to use and get around.  Just my $0.02
> 
> I hope you can find a unit to your liking.
> 
> JC


The smallest one is over $500, and I don't think it will accommodate a shoulder clod. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bloodbath (Jun 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Have you thought about a 26" Weber Kettle? They are easy to use, clean and will last a long time.
> 
> Maybe something to consider.
> 
> Chris


My concerns about a Weber are 1) how easily I could lift and replace the lid, and 2) could I cook a clod on it low and slow. Please let me know. Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 29, 2020)

bloodbath said:


> My concerns about a Weber are 1) how easily I could lift and replace the lid, and 2) could I cook a clod on it low and slow. Please let me know. Thank you so much for your reply.



The 26" kettle definitely, and I think the newer 22" kettles have what they call the slide aside lid holder. Basically you just slide the lid over the top of the kettle and it drops into a holder attached to the side of the kettle. Shouldn't be a problem. I can do this sitting in a normal lawn chair. 

Clods and briskets will easily fit in the 26".  You may have to add charcoal during the cook, but if you use a slow-n-sear you should get close to 8 hours. With the flip up grates adding charcoal is easy to do. 

Here's a pic of some ribs I did a while back. You can see the slow-n-sear at the top of the grill, and can sort of see the kettle lid over to the right side in the slide-aside.  Sorry I couldn't find a better pic.


----------



## bloodbath (Jun 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> The 26" kettle definitely, and I think the newer 22" kettles have what they call the slide aside lid holder. Basically you just slide the lid over the top of the kettle and it drops into a holder attached to the side of the kettle. Shouldn't be a problem. I can do this sitting in a normal lawn chair.
> 
> Clods and briskets will easily fit in the 26".  You may have to add charcoal during the cook, but if you use a slow-n-sear you should get close to 8 hours. With the flip up grates adding charcoal is easy to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you do much for your reply! Kudos!


----------



## BB-que (Jun 29, 2020)

The Weber Smokey Mountain 22 might be something to consider. They are amazingly stable with temps.   Good luck.


----------



## bloodbath (Jun 29, 2020)

What about a Oklahoma Joe Bronco Drum smoker? You think a clod could hang ok in one of those?


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 29, 2020)

Ok maybe I'm out in left field here but a vertical pellet smoker might be worth looking at. Especially for set it and forget use.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm in the same Boat, er a, Wheelchair, when I cook. I had a MES on a utility cart that made access easy while sitting.  I'm looking to replace the MES and the Masterbuilt Gravity Grill looks like it should fit my needs. With  Grate dimensions of 22"×15", I think it should hold a Shoulder Clod. Besides, if some trimming to fit is required, the Chuck yields some nice Steak, Stew or Burger Beef...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pit-boss-copperhead-vertical-pellet-smoker

Might give this a look. I run a Yoder pellet grill, but often stop to eye these Pit Boss vertical machines. Easy access, and traditional smoker cabinet style. The pellets are very user friendly with a good smoke ring.


----------



## bloodbath (Jun 30, 2020)

OK Guys...Thank you all so much! I have decided to buy the Weber 22" Master touch Grill. The reason I didn't choose the 26" is the MUCH higher cost of accessories (IE slow-n-sear for 22" $60 and for the 26" $150!). I cannot tell you guys how much I appreciate all your help!!! Thank you again


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just a heads up, the Slow-n-Sear for the 22" will work in the 26" kettle - as will the medium Vortex if you wanted to go that route also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just for your reference here is a pic of my 22" vs 26". It should show you why I recommended the 26" 







The 26" cooking grate" It's also a good shot of the slide-aside.





...and here's a pic of the 22" lid on the 26" grate:






Chris


----------



## bloodbath (Jun 30, 2020)

Awesome pics, Chris!! . Don't you think the 22" lid will be easier for me to handle? How much heavier is the lid on the 26'? Also, there are no 26" kettle to be found anywhere that I can find


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 30, 2020)

bloodbath said:


> Awesome pics, Chris!! . Don't you think the 22" lid will be easier for me to handle? How much heavier is the lid on the 26'? Also, there are no 26" kettle to be found anywhere that I can find



Hey Bloodbath, Good questions. I just went outside to pick up both lids, and the 22" lid is lighter then the 26". How much I can't say for sure, but if I were to guess - maybe a pound or so. With that being said I also sat in the green lawn chair(1st pic in post 15) and tried to slide the lid off the 26" kettle. I was able to slide it off the kettle into it's holder very easily.  My 22" kettle doesn't have the slide aside and I have to actually lift it off the kettle and hook it onto the side. It is a little more cumbersome taking the lid off the 22" this way. I understand that most places don't stock the 26" kettle and it has to be ordered. I ordered mine from Lowes and received in within a week. With the covid I'm not sure that's a reality these days. I'm not even sure if the Weber factory is up and running yet. 

Also I want to add that I'm about 6'6" and 290 pounds. So a tad larger then what's considered normal size. So when I'm sitting in a chair taking the lid off it may be different then what you'd experience. I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction, or influence your purchasing something you can't or would have difficulty using. I just want to help you understand some of the options out there. If you have any other questions - please feel free to ask. I'll try to answer them as quickly as possible. 

Chris


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 30, 2020)

I think you should really open up to electric.  I think wood/charcoal is on the opposite spectrum of fire and forget especially if you are talking about smoking briskets. 

So whats more important to you, using wood/charcoal or fire and forget?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2020)

bloodbath said:


> . Don't you think the 22" lid will be easier for me to handle?


Yes , as long as it has the lid holder . I have a 26 , that I bought after seeing the one Chris got . I absolutely love it ! 
I also have a performer deluxe . 
The lid on the 26 is heavy , and takes a different approach for me to get it open . The reason I think it works so well as a smoker , is because of the heavy gauge lid . All the parts are beefed up , because they have a greater distance to span . 
Now , I should mention that shoulder , hand and wrist surgery plays a factor for me . I'd have a hard time lifting the lid on the 26 sitting down . Sliding it over not to bad , but the reach for me is a problem . 
Like Chris , just trying to help . Be nice if you could see a 26 in person . 
Like I said , I love the 26 . 
You might check out the performer line of the 22 . 
Performer 
Performer premium , and 
Performer deluxe . 
This is my deluxe . Propane starter assist , charcoal storage , lid holder , table top and the four wheels makes it easy to move if needed . Tool hooks on the front . I miss all these adds when using my 26 .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Hey Bloodbath, Good questions. I just went outside to pick up both lids, and the 22" lid is lighter then the 26". How much I can't say for sure, but if I were to guess - maybe a pound or so. With that being said I also sat in the green lawn chair(1st pic in post 15) and tried to slide the lid off the 26" kettle. I was able to slide it off the kettle into it's holder very easily.  My 22" kettle doesn't have the slide aside and I have to actually lift it off the kettle and hook it onto the side. It is a little more cumbersome taking the lid off the 22" this way. I understand that most places don't stock the 26" kettle and it has to be ordered. I ordered mine from Lowes and received in within a week. With the covid I'm not sure that's a reality these days. I'm not even sure if the Weber factory is up and running yet.
> 
> *Also I want to add that I'm about 6'6" and 290 pounds. So a tad larger then what's considered normal size. *So when I'm sitting in a chair taking the lid off it may be different then what you'd experience. I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction, or influence your purchasing something you can't or would have difficulty using. I just want to help you understand some of the options out there. If you have any other questions - please feel free to ask. I'll try to answer them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Chris





I was going to suggest an electric MES 40, but I'm only 6' 3"   and 225 lbs, and I'm not messing with Chris!!!  So you might want to check out those Kettles, like Chris said!!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2020)

This is a bit over your budget but quality and the set it and forget it may outweigh things?  Just a thought. . .









						RT-340 w/ Pellet Bundle
					

THIS AIN’T NO GAME. The RT-340 is durable, portable, and ready to go! This grill is perfect for small families or the single griller. At 340 square inches, there simply isn’t more bang for your buck anywhere at any price. By focusing on flavor, convenience, and versatility, the RT-340 makes all...




					www.rectecgrills.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I was going to suggest an electric MES 40, but I'm only 6' 3"   and 225 lbs, and I'm not messing with Chris!!!  So you might want to check out those Kettles, like Chris said!!!
> 
> Bear



Suggest away John, I'm just a gentle giant, and besides everyone knows not to poke a Bear. 

Chris


----------



## bloodbath (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks guys!



 chris
 I also have to consider other factors. I was thinking that if I got a BBQ Dragon Grill Stone and a Tip Top Temp Regulator I could be really close to set it and forget as possible for about a hundred bucks.. The grill plate would free up a lot of room on the grill for even the largest brisket (maybe even 2 smaller ones).  What is your opinion of this? Also, the 26" ones are nowhere to be found.



 bear
 I am looking for a better tasting product that what an electric can give me, but thank you so much for the suggestion.

I was also looking into getting a Pit Barrel cooker. I decided against it because it seemed to me that a Weber would be easier to deal with, as it is not so deep to reach into. I'm not sure how I could even get the fire basket down into place.  Am I right about that?

You folks ROCK!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 1, 2020)

bloodbath said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never used either product so I can't offer an opinion one way or the other.  Make sure to let us know how they work if you go that route. Good luck and good smoking.

Chris


----------



## bloodbath (Jul 1, 2020)

I am 5'10" (on a good day). I am leaning toward the basic performer, as it has a table and 4 legs. Looks very sturdy, compared to the Master-Touch.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2020)

bloodbath
 .  Ok , this thread got me to thinking . 
I made my living in the building trade as a Carpenter . Doing large commercial buildings , I have dealt with ADA specs , that have to be there , and for good reason . I still know all the numbers , because they are important , just like life safety . 
I had the thought last night , " Why isn't there an ADA compliant Weber kettle ? Could be an adjustment in height , and handle placement . Wheel size or more shelves . I don't know , just got me thinking . 
Maybe you should send them an email and ask them . Never know what they might do . 
Just a thought .


----------

